

Easy Startup Business Modeler - DanielBMarkham
http://hn-books.com/EZ-Business-Model.htm

======
DanielBMarkham
The pre-canned models were the best I could come up with on short notice.
It'll be interesting to see if they hold out.

Twitter dead or sold within 5 years?

[http://hn-books.com/EZ-Business-Model.htm#AverageSalesEvents...](http://hn-
books.com/EZ-Business-
Model.htm#AverageSalesEventsPerUserPerMonth=1&BurnRateFixed=200000&BurnRateVariable=2500000&CashOnHand=200000000&CostToBuyAProspect=0.1&GrowthRateYoureWillingToPayFor=0&InitialMonthlyIncome=0&InitialUserCount=100000000&ModelName=TWITTER&MonthlyCustomerAttritionRate=0&MonthlyOrganicProspects=0&NetworkEffect=0.06&ProspectToCustomerConversionRate=0.25&StartDate=02/01/2011)

Color to 50K monthly users within 6 months?

[http://hn-books.com/EZ-Business-Model.htm#AverageSalesEvents...](http://hn-
books.com/EZ-Business-
Model.htm#AverageSalesEventsPerUserPerMonth=1&BurnRateFixed=150000&BurnRateVariable=3500&CashOnHand=41000000&CostToBuyAProspect=2.5&GrowthRateYoureWillingToPayFor=0.05&InitialMonthlyIncome=0&InitialUserCount=12500&ModelName=COLOR&MonthlyCustomerAttritionRate=0.15&MonthlyOrganicProspects=5000&NetworkEffect=.01&ProspectToCustomerConversionRate=0.02&StartDate=03/01/2011)

It'll be fun to bookmark this comment and come back later to see if any of it
actually happens the way I modeled it.

